# Bill King back soon!



## katarr (Apr 4, 2010)

Couldn't see a thread on this so I thought I would inform you all. GW staff member showed me the next white dwarf that said that William King is returning to write some books for them. 

His first project is a trilogy on Tyrion and Teclis and how they became the dons that they are today. Not sure what other projects he will work on but there definitely will be others.

If this is old news please disregard it :biggrin:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Eh I've got mixed feelings on this...I've only ever read the SW novels by him and was never really that impressed with the style or the character development...granted I'm just a loony heretic so feel free to disagree


----------



## Anomagnus (May 24, 2010)

Well, his Gotrek novels were outstanding. I mean no disprect to Nathan Long, i like his work, but no one has captured the out and out carnage like Mr King

I hope he comes back to Gotrek.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Anomagnus said:


> Well, his Gotrek novels were outstanding. I mean no disprect to Nathan Long, i like his work, but no one has captured the out and out carnage like Mr King
> 
> I hope he comes back to Gotrek.


Really? I found his novel`s to be mediocre -- _at best_, although I would rate _Skavenslayer,_ as arguably the best Fantasy book I have ever read. However, to me, the Asur, and to a greater extent, the Druchii are subjects within the Warhammer world I hold close to my heart and I am pleased by the rather good job Gav Thorpe is doing on the currently, in the Time of Legends series -- The Sundering (Cannot wait for Caledor and Malekith to fight at the gates of Nagarythe:grin Thus, with the terrible job King did on the Space Wolves, I truly hope he does not ruin the image Thorpe has created on the Elves of Ulthuan...

... though, with that said, I do find Tyrion and Teclis -- especially the former -- to be rather traditional and cliched protagonists, so meh, his style might suit them...


----------



## katarr (Apr 4, 2010)

His work is generally quite cliched. I mean all the Gotrek and Felix novels follow a pretty formulaic structure but at the same time I still love them so he must be doing something right!  Also I was quite a fan of the space wolves series and Tyrion and Teclis definitely need some deeper character development to make them more than just 2D heroes.


----------



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

Why does no one ever talk about Farseer? That is one of my favorite BL novels. I also read the first two SW novels and think that they are just okay.

I really hope he finishes the Farseer trilogy like was originaly planned.

He can't be pleased that BL gave his two series (SW, G&F) to other authors.


----------

